# Changer carte graphique sur IMAC G5



## mlm32 (15 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,
Je ne m'y  connais pas trop en informatique et encore moins en Mac... je vais sans doute acheter un IMAC G5 d'occasion (de fin 2004 environ) et la carte graphique est 64 MO. Or je vais utiliser l'ordi pour regarder la télé (via la fibre optique) et regarder des films.
Est-ce que 64 Mo sont suffisants? SI non, peut on changer la carte graphique sur ces modeles?
MERCI d'avance!


----------



## Dramis (15 Avril 2008)

64 mo sont suffisant, et tu ne peux pas changer la carte vidéo


----------



## mlm32 (16 Avril 2008)

Bien, alors c'est parfait, je vais pouvoir l'acheter! merci.


----------

